# Many Play Satie



## willow (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, would be interested to know what people thought of this experiment. Passers-by were invited into St david's hall cardiff to play a note or two of satie with pianist on stage.

http://www.artplayer.tv/video/530/play-time


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Why not.
I think it's a great idea
Get people interested in different things, interaction breeds interest
Anything that helps the master (whoops slipping into sycophantic mode here) is a good thing


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Satie would have loved it. I wish I could have contributed a few appoggiaturas myself.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

I hadn't heard of a single city in Wales until Torchwood.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I live in Cardiff, went to St David's Hall a few weeks ago to hear Mahler's 1st Symphony and Saent-Saens 2nd Piano Concerto. Good stuff. Shame I wasn't walking around there when this was being done, I could have been in the video!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

willow said:


> Hi, would be interested to know what people thought of this experiment. Passers-by were invited into St david's hall cardiff to play a note or two of satie with pianist on stage.
> 
> http://www.artplayer.tv/video/530/play-time


This is charming, moving, sweet, fun, and funny. 
Wonderful. You made my day by posting this. 

[W.I.T.: the invitation to engage, and what it does to those who did, is plain by watching the 'guests' in the video. What I loved, really, was seeing one person looking so intent and in earnest, another hesitant while very keen to a be part of it. You could see some were deeply fascinated and also pleased, delighted, etc. I think each and every one of those people will never quite forget the experience, and are, in a small way, forever changed. Great bit of business, I think.]

I'm sending the link to just about everyone on my e-communicatons lists.

Thank you so much!

*P.s. @ Manxfeeder: Agreed, I think Satie would have loved it.*


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic. Now *this* is how you encourage interest in the arts.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Appoggiaturas*, thank you.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Satie's music and the potential for doing something different with it seems ideal for this kind of enterprise and I think it's most welcome. I like to think that had the great man himself been in a position to witness such a spectacle he would nod in approval, mutter under his breath 'follow that, Claude baby...' then shuffle off to a bar and get loaded on absinthe.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

This somewhat reminds of something they did elsewhere, maybe it was London, don't rightly remember? An artist or someone with an idea of putting a great many pianos all around the city and seeing what would happened, if people would stop and play them, and they did.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Clovis said:


> This somewhat reminds of something they did elsewhere, maybe it was London, don't rightly remember? An artist or someone with an idea of putting a great many pianos all around the city and seeing what would happened, if people would stop and play them, and they did.


http://www.streetpianos.com/


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> http://www.streetpianos.com/


Bring your own hand sanitizer.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> Bring your own hand sanitizer.


Or just don't go out. The handle on the door to the store you entered is Just As Much A Potential Killer


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

^ You sound like Mr. Adrian Monk, PetrB: 'The Defective Detective'


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Clovis said:


> ^ You sound like Mr. Adrian Monk, PetrB: 'The Defective Detective'


No, just imagining the mindset of the O.C.D. fixated upon bacteria, or 'the bacteriaphobe.' - That character Monk was O.C.D. and Bacteriaphobe, yes? (I don't own a television.)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

When I visited Toronto I got to see the "street piano" thing mentioned earlier. Everybody would either play Debussy compositions or some form of "Debussy-lite" improv. I found that interesting...


----------

